# "Large breed" dog food questions.



## SaraLo626 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello!
I'm new to this forum but I have one full german shepherd female who is 13 months old at 53lbs. And a male German shepherd chow mix, 2 years old, and 57lbs My female is a bit skinny but very healthy and very energetic. I fed them large breed eukanuba for quite a long time but the closet place I can find it is at our commissary (my husband is military) and they are making the prices higher every time we go and we have to make a drive to go get it. I found a holistic dog food at a local store very close to my house that I want to try but am worried because it isn't "large breed" formula. We do give our dogs joint chew vitamins. I also checked the vitamins in the holistic and it has more glucosamine than the eukanuba. Would changing the food put my dogs at risk for joint problems? They were both rescues so I do not know what runs in their bloodlines. Thank you for reading! Sara


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Eukanuba isn't the best food to begin with. What is the other brand? Large breed (in my opinion) is a selling gimmick. Taste of the wild doesn't have a "large breed"that I know of and is well ranked for shepherds. Same with Orijen and Arcana and many others!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What is the brand? Adult food is adult food.  At 13 mths, your GSD can be switched to an adult food instead of a large breed puppy food. I think the adult "large breed" are just a gimmick.

No, changing foods will not put your dogs at risk for joint problems.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Have you looked into ordering online?


----------



## SaraLo626 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you all for replying! It's called ANF Holistic Canine Formula. I don't know too much on dog food. I do go on dog food advisor and read their reviews but they didn't have one for this brand. I wasn't sure if "large breed" labeled dog food had something special in it to help with joints and my normal non size specified brand would be bad for them. Thank you for the replies. I know it isn't the most expensive brand out there but I do, do my best to take care of my dogs.


----------



## SaraLo626 (Aug 23, 2013)

This is the list of ingredients


----------

